# Uovo di Lucio Fontana venduto a 29 milioni di dollari. Foto.



## admin (11 Novembre 2015)

Nuovo record per Lucio Fontana. Una sua opera del 1964, dal titolo "Concetto spaziale. La fine di Dio" che consiste in un uovo color giallo pieno di buchi è stato venduto ieri a New York per oltre 29 milioni di dollari. 

Ecco la foto dell'opera di Fontana


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2015)

Questa è pazzia.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Novembre 2015)

Inb4 _"Ci riuscivo pur'io a farlo sto scarabocchio"_.


----------



## James Watson (11 Novembre 2015)

Adoro Lucio Fontana ma non spenderei mai 29 milioni per una sua opera (a parte che non ce li ho). Forse solo per le tele tagliate, ma dovrei avere la certezza assoluta della loro autenticità.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Inb4 _"Ci riuscivo pur'io a farlo sto scarabocchio"_.


Effettivamente è vero, in fondo potrei considerarmi anche io un artista


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2015)

Diprè, nella sua follia, ha ragionissima. Tutto può essere arte e tutti possono essere artisti.

Le opere di Fontana vendute a milioni di euro sono, per quanto mi riguarda, un insulto all'intelligenza umana.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Novembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente è vero, in fondo potrei considerarmi anche io un artista



Chissà com'è che a lui è venuta l'idea e a te no.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Chissà com'è che a lui è venuta l'idea e a te no.


Beh, io alle scuole materne facevo dei lavoretti con una specie di coso appuntito. Bene o male il risultato era quello, io piuttosto mi domando come sia riuscito a farsi un nome con lavori di quel tipo


----------



## Arrigo4ever (11 Novembre 2015)

Io vendo una mia frittata con cipolle a 2,9 euro , chi la vuole ?
















altrimenti c'è quella alle zucchine, a 3 euro e 30.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Novembre 2015)

è tristissimo essere povero, non faccio fatica a rinunciare a donne, macchine, Yacht, viaggi ma sapere che non potrò mai esporre in soggiorno un uovo di Lucio Fontana mi uccide


----------



## Butcher (11 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Diprè, nella sua follia, ha ragionissima. Tutto può essere arte e tutti possono essere artisti.
> 
> Le opere di Fontana vendute a milioni di euro sono, per quanto mi riguarda, un insulto all'intelligenza umana.



Assolutamente.
Quella cosa lì o quattro chiazze su tela...dai...


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2015)

Tutti siamo capaci di tagliare la tela, ma allora perché non lo facciamo?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Tutti siamo capaci di tagliare la tela, ma allora perché non lo facciamo?



Quello che ho detto io. Perchè a lui è venuto in mente e a noi no ?


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quello che ho detto io. Perchè a lui è venuto in mente e a noi no ?



Appunto. Il disprezzo verso certa arte moderna ritenuta "fattibile da tutti" mi ricorda il sospetto con cui viene guardata l'alta cucina, sospetto accompagnato da perle tipo "nella trattoria all'angolo si mangia meglio".


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Appunto. Il disprezzo verso certa arte moderna ritenuta "fattibile da tutti" mi ricorda il sospetto con cui viene guardata l'alta cucina, sospetto accompagnato da perle tipo "nella trattoria all'angolo si mangia meglio".


Discorso totalmente diverso, l'alta cucina è roba che in pochi effettivamente possono capire. A suo modo è arte, sia per come viene presentato il piatto che per come i sapori dei vari ingredienti si legano tra loro. Ovviamente se l'idea è quella di mangiare a sazietà è normale che nella trattoria all'angolo ci si trovi meglio.
Però vorrei capire perché una forma ovale bucherellata possa essere considerata arte, e soprattutto perché possa essere venduta a 29 milioni di dollari.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quello che ho detto io. Perchè a lui è venuto in mente e a noi no ?


Ma dai, chissà a quanta gente è venuto in mente di fare cose del genere... In questi casi si paga per il nome dell'artista, non per altro.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Novembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, chissà a quanta gente è venuto in mente di fare cose del genere... In questi casi si paga per il nome dell'artista, non per altro.



Adesso sarà anche così, ma all'inziio, quando non era famoso ?


----------



## Arrigo4ever (12 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Diprè, nella sua follia, ha ragionissima. Tutto può essere arte e tutti possono essere artisti.
> 
> Le opere di Fontana vendute a milioni di euro sono, per quanto mi riguarda, un insulto all'intelligenza umana.



Il fatto è che da un bel pezzo il mondo dell'arte non è "governato" ,come dovrebbe, dagli artisti stessi e da "veri" critici d'arte, ma dai MERCANTI d'arte , che spesso capiscono meno di 0 ma che agiscono semplicemente come dei broker di borsa e che sono in grado di comprarsi i critici d'arte un tanto al chilo, i quali , poi , pontificano sui media di settore.
Il problema, ancora una volta e come in altri settori, sono certe lobbies che agendo in un certo modo sfalsano i reali valori in campo, non per senso critico, ma per il conto in banca di qualcuno.


----------



## Butcher (12 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Appunto. Il disprezzo verso certa arte moderna ritenuta "fattibile da tutti" mi ricorda il sospetto con cui viene guardata l'alta cucina, sospetto accompagnato da perle tipo "nella trattoria all'angolo si mangia meglio".



No quello è diverso, non possono farlo tutti. Devi avere comunque una grande preparazione ed essere molto bravo nel mixare i vari ingredienti (sapere anche quali e come), cucinarli, impiattare, ecc.


----------



## BB7 (12 Novembre 2015)

Ottimo modo per riciclare del denaro sporco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Novembre 2015)

L'arte è resa tale dall'artista, se c'è un messaggio, una spiegazione seria, un'idea vera dietro un'opera, anche se esteticamente risulta della stessa fattura di uno scarabocchio dell'asilo nido, l'una è arte e l'altra no, perché siamo noi stessi a stabilire cosa sia l'arte. Tagli come quelli di Fontana li trovi nei magazzini al porto ma perché quelli non sono arte e quelli di Fontana sì? È cosa c'è dietro a rendere x arte e y un rifiuto. Ovviamente arte è sensibilità, quindi si prega di astenersi dalla provocazione di presentare un'accozzaglia di oggetti a caso per svilire l'arte contemporanea e volersi, sempre provocatoriamente, definire artisti. 
Una bella immagine è quella de La Grande Bellezza, dove Jep chiede a quell'artista cosa intenda per vibrazioni, Jep non contesta le vibrazioni in sé, contesta il fatto che l'artista non sappia spiegare ciò di cui sta parlando, è questo il punto, noi non sapremmo dare una spiegazione o al massimo riusciremmo a dire "vedi, lo so fare anche io", Fontana una spiegazione te la saprebbe dare eccome.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Tutti siamo capaci di tagliare la tela, ma allora perché non lo facciamo?





Mou ha scritto:


> Appunto. Il disprezzo verso certa arte moderna ritenuta "fattibile da tutti" mi ricorda il sospetto con cui viene guardata l'alta cucina, sospetto accompagnato da perle tipo "nella trattoria all'angolo si mangia meglio".



Caro Mou e' un ragionamento che secondo me non regge. Seguendo questo ragionamento allora possiamo anche dire che Justin Bieber e' un genio assoluto. Non credo che sia cosi. Come so che ci sono artisti non famosi che gli fanno le scarpe al Biberon. La vita e' fatta di episodi, fortunati o negativi. Il Signor Fontana ha avuto la fortuna e anche la bravura di far strada e di farsi un nome, ma questo non vuol dire che lui sia per forza superiore agli altri o che faccia cose fuori dal comune. Pertanto quell'uovo forse l'hanno fatto altre mille persone prima di lui. 

L'unica vera arte che vedo qua e' l'esser riuscito a vendere a 29mln di Euro una simile cosa. Questa si che e' arte, ed e' un arte che possiedono per davvero in pochisismi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'arte è resa tale dall'artista, se c'è un messaggio, una spiegazione seria, un'idea vera dietro un'opera, anche se esteticamente risulta della stessa fattura di uno scarabocchio dell'asilo nido, l'una è arte e l'altra no, perché siamo noi stessi a stabilire cosa sia l'arte. Tagli come quelli di Fontana li trovi nei magazzini al porto ma perché quelli non sono arte e quelli di Fontana sì? È cosa c'è dietro a rendere x arte e y un rifiuto. Ovviamente arte è sensibilità, quindi si prega di astenersi dalla provocazione di presentare un'accozzaglia di oggetti a caso per svilire l'arte contemporanea e volersi, sempre provocatoriamente, definire artisti.
> Una bella immagine è quella de La Grande Bellezza, dove Jep chiede a quell'artista cosa intenda per vibrazioni, Jep non contesta le vibrazioni in sé, contesta il fatto che l'artista non sappia spiegare ciò di cui sta parlando, è questo il punto, noi non sapremmo dare una spiegazione o al massimo riusciremmo a dire "vedi, lo so fare anche io", Fontana una spiegazione te la saprebbe dare eccome.



Le spiegazioni degli artisti sono ancora più ridicole di certe loro opere..cosa mi devi spiegare in questo uovo ridicolo? è lì, lo vedo benissimo e mi puoi raccontare qualsiasi storiella sul perché e sul per come l'hai fatto, ma rimane sempre e solo una cavolata...chi lo paga 29 milioni è solo perché sa che un'opera d'arte può solo aumentare di valore...una volta che è definita tale...la stessa porcata identica fatta da pinco pallo nessuno la pagherebbe più di 2,9 euro....eccola la differenza...la vera arte non serve un esperto per capirla, basta guardarla...


----------



## prebozzio (13 Novembre 2015)

Ma aprire un libro di storia dell'arte delle superiori e leggersi i concetti alla base dei lavori di Lucio Fontana?
La contestualizzazione storica?
Il significato?
Ma dai, su.

Tutti possono parlare di tutto, per carità. Ma almeno basare le opinioni su qualcosa...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le spiegazioni degli artisti sono ancora più ridicole di certe loro opere..cosa mi devi spiegare in questo uovo ridicolo? è lì, lo vedo benissimo e mi puoi raccontare qualsiasi storiella sul perché e sul per come l'hai fatto, ma rimane sempre e solo una cavolata...chi lo paga 29 milioni è solo perché sa che un'opera d'arte può solo aumentare di valore...una volta che è definita tale...la stessa porcata identica fatta da pinco pallo nessuno la pagherebbe più di 2,9 euro....eccola la differenza...la vera arte non serve un esperto per capirla, basta guardarla...


Sinceramente non so come risponderti, già dai toni capisco che non può esserci una discussione, io penso di essere stato chiaro, vedi tu se ti va di "calmarti" intellettualmente e di rifletterci un attimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma aprire un libro di storia dell'arte delle superiori e leggersi i concetti alla base dei lavori di Lucio Fontana?
> La contestualizzazione storica?
> Il significato?
> Ma dai, su.
> ...



Ma qui non si sta discutendo dell'artista, qui si dibatte se una tela monocoromatica bucherellata può valere 29 milioni di euro (cioè l'equivalente, tanto per fare un raffronto, di circa 130 "Ferrari 458")...
Se poi per commentare un'opera bisogna essere per forza dei cultori dell'arte e conoscere vita morte e miracoli dell'artista allora per forza che gli esperti d'arte possono dire ciò che vogliono e nessuno li può contraddire...
Chissà perché queste opere occorre spiegarle per capirle mentre di fronte ai capolavori di maestri come Giotto o Caravaggio o Monet uno ci arriva da solo a vedere l'arte...evidentemente quella è arte per gente semplice, questa invece per intenditori.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma qui non si sta discutendo dell'artista, qui si dibatte se una tela monocoromatica bucherellata può valere 29 milioni di euro (cioè l'equivalente, tanto per fare un raffronto, di circa 130 "Ferrari 458")...
> Se poi per commentare un'opera bisogna essere per forza dei cultori dell'arte e conoscere vita morte e miracoli dell'artista allora per forza che gli esperti d'arte possono dire ciò che vogliono e nessuno li può contraddire...
> Chissà perché queste opere occorre spiegarle per capirle mentre di fronte ai capolavori di maestri come Giotto o Caravaggio o Monet uno ci arriva da solo a vedere l'arte...evidentemente quella è arte per gente semplice, questa invece per intenditori.


L'arte contemporanea spesso nasconde il suo valore nel messaggio, nel significato di un gesto, nella ribellione alla tradizione.
Io non sono un grande esperto, e spesso fatico a capirla. Ho dovuto fare un esame di Storia dell'Arte Contemporanea e l'ho odiato.
L'anno scorso mi sono trovato davanti a uno dei famosi tagli di Fontana.
E' stato una pugnalata al cuore, un'emozione mai provata prima (e al Louvre, di fronte ai grandi italiani e francesi, ammetto di aver versato qualche lacrima). L'opera era tridimensionale, la tela da supporto all'opera diventava l'opera stessa. Quel taglio era un'offesa a tutta la tradizione pittorica, un gesto coraggioso e disperato dell'uomo contemporaneo. Quel taglio che ricorda una vagina, che ricorda una ferita, in cui cercavo il sangue ma il sangue non c'era, che fa vedere attraverso la tela... è stato incredibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente è vero, in fondo potrei considerarmi anche io un artista



allora io posso affermare che quando andavo all asilo ho realizzato opere anche da 100 milioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'arte contemporanea spesso nasconde il suo valore nel messaggio, nel significato di un gesto, nella ribellione alla tradizione.



Ma questo posso anche capirlo, ma il punto è che il valore di un gesto è nella prima volta che lo compi..se poi mi fai 50 tele tagliate o bucherellate o via dicendo stai solo replicando decine di volte la stessa idea, lo stesso concetto, che alla lunga perde la sua originalità..secondo me


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma questo posso anche capirlo, ma il punto è che il valore di un gesto è nella prima volta che lo compi..se poi mi fai 50 tele tagliate o bucherellate o via dicendo stai solo replicando decine di volte la stessa idea, lo stesso concetto, che alla lunga perde la sua originalità..secondo me




Concordo assolutamente. Ed aggiungo che "il punto di vista dell'artista", secondo me, è una grande balla.

Perchè il punto di vista di Fontana, riguardo un'opera d'arte, deve essere superiore a quello di Osvaldo Paniccia?

Con quali criteri misuriamo il punto di vista? E' personale. Quindi non può essere misurabile. 

Se costruisco un'opera d'arte composta da un tronco d'albero ed una statua di uomo che infila l'uccello dentro un buco fatto sullo stesso tronco e la chiamo "L'inizio di tutto", cosa ha di meno rispetto alla "fine di Dio" di Fontana?


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Novembre 2015)

Orrido


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con quali criteri misuriamo il punto di vista? E' personale. Quindi non può essere misurabile.
> 
> Se costruisco un'opera d'arte composta da un tronco d'albero ed una statua di uomo che infila l'uccello dentro un buco fatto sullo stesso tronco e la chiamo "L'inizio di tutto", *cosa ha di meno rispetto alla "fine di Dio" di Fontana?*



Per me nulla infatti, senza offesa, non pagherei 1 euro per nessuna delle due...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo assolutamente. Ed aggiungo che "il punto di vista dell'artista", secondo me, è una grande balla.
> 
> Perchè il punto di vista di Fontana, riguardo un'opera d'arte, deve essere superiore a quello di Osvaldo Paniccia?
> 
> ...


Tutti possono fare lo spazzino, anche io e te, però pur potendolo fare non ci definiamo spazzini, giusto?


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutti possono fare lo spazzino, anche io e te, però pur potendolo fare non ci definiamo spazzini, giusto?



Lo spazzino è un mestiere ben definito, inquadrato e "riconoscibile" e misurabile. Con delle "regole" lavorative e dei parametri.

Quello dell'artista, no. 

Poi, se ci addentriamo ancor di più nel discorso, che cosa significa opera d'arte? Cos'è un'opera d'arte. Non è e non può essere un concetto uguale per tutti. Ciò che qualcuno definisce opera d'arte, per un altro (in modo del tutto legittimo) può essere una grande schifezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo spazzino è un mestiere ben definito, inquadrato e "riconoscibile" e misurabile. Con delle "regole" lavorative e dei parametri.
> 
> Quello dell'artista, no.
> 
> Poi, se ci addentriamo ancor di più nel discorso, che cosa significa opera d'arte? Cos'è un'opera d'arte. Non è e non può essere un concetto uguale per tutti. Ciò che qualcuno definisce opera d'arte, per un altro (in modo del tutto legittimo) può essere una grande schifezza.


È più difficile fare Arte che spazzare le strade, ça va sans dire, ma il mio discorso è che, se non tutti, molti di noi potrebbero essere degli artisti, però non lo siamo, perciò è superfluo dire "l'avrei fatto anche io", bene e allora perché non l'hai fatto? Perché non sei un artista, così come anche tu avresti potuto spazzare la strada ma non l'hai fatto, quindi non sei uno spazzino.
Neanche io vado matto per l'arte contemporanea, però non considero matti quelli che l'accettano, forse sono io a dover togliermi qualche pregiudizio e a sforzarmi di capire, è ovvio che se restiamo sulla fattibilità dell'opera e non rimuoviamo il nostro atteggiamento provocatorio, proprio relativamente a quella fattibilità, non capiremo mai l'arte contemporanea.


----------



## James Watson (16 Novembre 2015)

Il ruolo delle Avanguardie è sempre consistito nella rottura rispetto al sistema dominante: Caravaggio non era meno 'scandaloso' per il suo tempo, di quanto non lo sia stato Piero Manzoni con la sua celebre 'm. d'artista' in scatola. 
Che un'opera di Lucio Fontana sia stata battuta ad una cifra simile scandalizza tutti gli osservatori privi dei necessari strumenti di lettura che servono a collocare un'opera nel contesto di un Autore.


----------



## CIppO (4 Febbraio 2016)

Il bucherellare o lacerare una superficie, del Fontana ch'era abilissimo scultore, riassume in sé una lezione dell'arte -dalla sua nascita sino a quel momento- che viene esplicitata in quella forma netta e sapiente, dall'artista.


----------



## Doctore (4 Febbraio 2016)

Ma scusate quando uno vede/sente un opera d arte...non dovrebbe esserci l'elemento dell'originalità?
In questa opera d arte c'e'?


----------



## CIppO (4 Febbraio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma scusate quando uno vede/sente un opera d arte...non dovrebbe esserci l'elemento dell'originalità?
> In questa opera d arte c'e'?



L'elemento di originalità è proprio quello del Fontana che consapevolmente "buca la tela". Mai nessuno prima di lui l'aveva fatto. Ora ci sembra scontato e banale ma in quel periodo nessuno aveva mai osato tanto. Anche contemporaneamente, visto gli interventi qui, fa scalpore quel gesto perché "non capito" o "dozzinale" o "infantile".
Lungi da me nel fare il professore d'arte, anche perché l'arte viene poi intesa a seconda delle nostre esperienze, vi è comunque un concetto profondo -così come è profondo quello squarcio operato sul supporto- che muove l'artista in tale direzione.

_Quando qualcuno dice: questo lo so fare anch'io, vuol dire che lo sa rifare altrimenti lo avrebbe già fatto prima. (Bruno Munari)_


----------



## Canonista (4 Febbraio 2016)

Un'opera d'arte vale il prezzo che qualcuno è disposto a spendere per comprarla.


----------



## Heaven (4 Febbraio 2016)

Ogni qualunque forma d'arte decontestualizzata perde gran parte del suo significato e del suo valore. 

I quadri di Fontana hanno un grande significato e in qualche modo hanno rivoluzionato l'arte contemporanea. Poi se uno senza saper nulla vede un quadro con un taglio al centro magari pensa che non sia niente di che, ma solo perché non conosce nulla in realtà di quell'opera: che parafrasando vuol dire che giudica da ignorante.


----------

